# USABILITY ISSUES - Contact Corey



## WebmasterCorey

Hi Gang,

If you see something jacked up, you can email me directly at corey @ disneyinfo.com. If it appears broken for more than 15 minutes, I need to be made aware of the issue. If you email me, I can drop what I'm working on to fix it.

Thanks!
Corey


----------



## Dan Murphy

Thanks, Corey.


----------



## AnnaS

Thank you Corey


----------

